# IELTS 7 Band



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I m really confused about giving IELTS(IDP) and the score. 
I have already appeared twice.
My last score was R:8,L:7.5,S:7.5 and W:6.5.
My writting test went really well.
I am again appearing on the 7th Sept.

Thamks in advance.


----------



## amit.sasca (Aug 24, 2013)

you have done well on the other modules, only writing module score needs to be improved to get the points for eoi. best of luck. like they say give yourself more time for the passage carrying more weightage.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Try EnglishRyan on YouTube and follow his advises


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I m really confused about giving IELTS(IDP) and the score.
> I have already appeared twice.
> ...


Hi Pooja,

Your overall score is great...just some preparation on the writing part is required.
Have you given IELTS through IDP ?

My general observations in comparing IDP to BCL is that IDP is a bit more tougher than the BCL version. similar is the case with their assessment of writing and speaking....

Thoughout my practice tests, i had referred BCL books and test materials and had atleast given 10 practice tests prior to the exam. In each of the tests, I had always been above 8.5 in L,R and W.

But when I opted for the IDP version exam, I was nt even able to complete my reading tests and performed really pathetically in the writing test.

Just 1 tip for the writing exam(assuming u are appearing for General module) - please keep both the writups 9letter and essay) short and sweet. Please manage the no. of words you use and dont exceed the maximum number of words mentioned in the section.

regards,
kgd87


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I m really confused about giving IELTS(IDP) and the score.
> I have already appeared twice.
> ...


Hi Pooja,
You can refer the below thread for writing tips - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## Dieti (Jul 30, 2013)

If you are confident it went well on the writing module, try score inquiry or revaluation, you may be increased that .5 point you need in writing.

Good luck!



pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I m really confused about giving IELTS(IDP) and the score.
> I have already appeared twice.
> ...


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

What about re-valuation in writing?


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

arnav007 said:


> What about re-valuation in writing?


Hi arnav

Please see my signature for reval in writing.
I would say to go for reval in writing,only if you are confident with your writing skills


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I m really confused about giving IELTS(IDP) and the score.
> I have already appeared twice.
> ...


Can u advise me how to get 7 in Reading?

And for Writing, you have to study Ryan English Videos.

Thanks,
Heba


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Heba Elkordy said:


> Can u advise me how to get 7 in Reading?
> 
> And for Writing, you have to study Ryan English Videos.
> 
> ...


Hello Heba Elkordy,

As far Reading is concerned, please practise in the following pattern for Academic Reading. *Then just last 4 days before your exam, practise General. You will find it easy that way.*

1. Practise Academic Reading from Cambridge 1-8 books. You have all these books online for free download which consists of all four modules and every book has four tests on all modules. Now that means, you have 4*8 = 32 Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking modules with answer keys for Listening, Reading, and few Writings. You have free high quality audio sessions too for Listening practise.

http://www.51ielts.com.au/jeffrey/cambridge-ielts-book-1-9-pdf-audio-free-download/

http://www.examenglish.com/IELTS/cbIELTS_reading.htm
http://elc.polyu.edu.hk/IELTS/main.htm#re#01

2. Take print out of Answer sheet from IELTS website for Reading practise and start preparing it in exam conditions.

3. Use pencil and use your hands to move through fastly from left to right, don't worry about meaning of every word. Read fastly moving your pencil without touching the paper, and underline keyword or points. This is called skimming. 

4. Then go through the questions quick and again go through text for the answer.

5. First section in Reading, you can go through text once, and quickly go through questions one by one and do match the following etc. Also True/False/Yes/No/NG.

6. Last section i.e from Question 28 it is considered tricky or difficult. Try to skim fast and quickly finish easy things first like fill in the blanks, then go to True or False and then to choose the best if you have one.

Timing is very important. By the time you reach Question 28 (i.e 3rd section which is the last section in Reading), you should have 25 minutes. 

First two sections are little easy and you can complete in 30 mins....

Best regards,
JR


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My writting test went really well.
> I am again appearing on the 7th Sept.
> ...


Let me check

I would write these as:

My *writing *test went really well.
I am *appearing again* on the 7th Sept.

*Thanks *in advance.

Native Eng speakers may be able to advice more.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Let me check
> 
> I would write these as:
> 
> ...


Trinkasharma, I really enjoy your IELTS posts, ESPECIALLY like these  It's amazing how we tend to take communication for granted most of the time. It's only through practise in our everyday life can we improve. As far as the OP's post goes, they might be genuine typos due to a bad keyboard/typing through mobile.


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

Revaluation is a very long process and is generally not recommended - especially for a subjective scoring sections like Writing or Speaking. You can use it if you feel your Reading or Listening sections have been scored incorrectly. The typical timeline for a re-valuation is 6 weeks and you need to pay more than 50% of the original IELTS fee. It is only refundable if the revaluation increases your score. By the way, it is also worth mentionting that almost never has a score decreased during revaluation.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Trinkasharma, I really enjoy your IELTS posts, ESPECIALLY like these  It's amazing how we tend to take communication for granted most of the time. It's only through practise in our everyday life can we improve. As far as the OP's post goes, they might be genuine typos due to a bad keyboard/typing through mobile.


Well the first sentence started with: "I m".

Multiply those lines by 6 and you have 24 errors. Divide them by two for the actual exams conditions. The result would still not be worthy of a 7.

People write very casually ans insist that there is nothing wrong with doing so.


----------



## nick_kd07 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am also in same boat. Appeared for IELTS(IDP) Pune on 27th July.
R9, L8.5, W7 and S6.5. Dont know if they did it purposefully.
Appearing again on 21st Sept.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nick_kd07 said:


> I am also in same boat. Appeared for IELTS(IDP) Pune on 27th July.
> R9, L8.5, W7 and S6.5. Dont know if they did it purposefully.
> Appearing again on 21st Sept.


Hi all IELTS aspirants,

I would like to recommend you a book dedicatedly for scoring 8+ bands in writing. It is "IELTS writing made easy_400 essays, 50 graphs and 30 letters". 

The above book is the best resource i followed and got my dream score. If you have an account on skype, i would like to add you to my network so that i can share some easy tips and tricks to use in IELTS writing that will yield fruitful results.

My few simple yet effective tips are:

1. Try to find the keywords in an essay or a letter first of all.
2. Write down their synonyms as much as you know. Having known may of the equivalent words and pouring them sparingly across your writing, will boost your scores. in short, the more synonyms you use, the better your score will be.
3. Use logical linking devices that are different. For instance, use also, moreover, in addition, furthermore, what is more, additionally, too, etc. in different paragraphs. Never repeat a connecting word again for scoring 8 and above.
4. Showcase your knowledge on "idioms and phrase" in both letter and essay. Be ware that some idioms are to be used in formal situations (traffic, pollution etc) and the others are in informal situation (writing a letter to a friend)
5. Write down the proverbs, quotes, evidences, survey results, data, etc. to support your stance.
6. Apply variety of sentence structures into your writing. Fo example, you may use following sentences.

The earlier we find the solutions, the better the impact of the outcomes will be.
What is needed here is the support from the government. (instead of writing support is needed from government)
Childhood, the formative period for every kid, is very significant in mental and physical growth of children.
A society is the one in which there is no partiality among people based on gender, age, financial status and so on.

The startegies furnished above are but a few.

Warm regards,
Sathiyaseelan


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi all IELTS aspirants,
> 
> I would like to recommend you a book dedicatedly for scoring 8+ bands in writing. It is "IELTS writing made easy_400 essays, 50 graphs and 30 letters".
> 
> ...


Do u have that detailed tips for reading general IELTS ?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi all IELTS aspirants,
> 
> I would like to recommend you a book dedicatedly for scoring 8+ bands in writing. It is "IELTS writing made easy_400 essays, 50 graphs and 30 letters".
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

Just wondering if giving ielts in smaller town can help me improve my marks?

I have given a few times in delhi and not managed to get the desired results. I lack by .5 in one of the modules. Its a different module everytime.

Let me know if i give ielts in ludhiana or bhopal will that help? If yes than which city or town do you suggest

Thanks


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if giving ielts in smaller town can help me improve my marks?
> 
> ...


Answered your query in your post


----------



## Cmk2014 (Jul 8, 2013)

Heba Elkordy said:


> Can u advise me how to get 7 in Reading?
> 
> And for Writing, you have to study Ryan English Videos.
> 
> ...


1st sentence of every para is called topic sentence. Read the question and look for answer in the topic sentence, you will immediately know in which para the relevant answer is. Try practice using this technique, I strongly recommend this. All the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Heba Elkordy said:


> Do u have that detailed tips for reading general IELTS ?


Hello Heba,

Yes, i do have some tips and tricks with which i scored 8.5 bands in general reading test in IELTS. In other words, i answered 39 questions correctly out of 40. 

i made my mind that i have to finish answering questions 1 to 26/27 (part 1 to me) in half an hour and the rest of the questions (27/28 to 40, also i call it part 2) in another half an hour. 

Here the keyword is practice, practice and practice. The more reading practice tests you sit for, the better your scores in real IELTS will be. I sat for at least 25 practice tests keeping myself to accomplish the tests using above time management techniques. I was able to score more than 7/7.5 bands in almost all examinations.

Tips i followed to tackle two parts of reading are:

1. Firstly, questions falling between 1 and 26/27 don't need through reading. Here your success lies on how soon you can relocate the keywords of the questions into the paragraphs and how accurately you can use your analytical and logical ability to find out the answers.

2. Do read the questions first and then underline the keywords. Never read the paragraph first as far as part 1 is concerned. 

3. If you are able to find where the keywords are available, then again read the question and heck out where the answer lies and whether it exactly answers the question or not.

4. Again, go through the question finally and confirm the answer ypu selected is right before writing it on the answer sheet.

5. Write your answer immeditaly on asnwer sheet. Don't wait until last minute to convert all your answers into answer sheet.

6. In second part, Detailed study is required. As a result, you have to go through the paragraph quickly and underline the keywords such as name, year, digits, incidents, etc. while going through them.

7. Now you jump into the question and follow the same strategies that are applied in part 1. 

8. I can't say that is ideal for everyone but for the one whose reading skills comprising scanning and skimming are poor.

9. In fact, you have to execute this tactic in your practice tests and check whether you are able to complete your tests within timelines and with good scores.

10. One important thing is that don't spend too much time ion one question. If you are unable to find answer to a question, just leave it after marking it and you can come back later to address them.

If you have account on skype, i can give you few more tips as well.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if giving ielts in smaller town can help me improve my marks?
> 
> ...


Hello dear,

This is complete myth everyone holding.

The change of city you are appearing for ILETS doesn't yield fruitful results but the change in your confidence levels does matter.

Until you gain the confidence that you can make it through, altering cities will not help although there may be a difference in marks awarded between two examiners may vary up to 0.5 bands. 

But, British council is more professional than IDP.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> 1. Firstly, questions falling between 1 and 26/27 don't need through reading. Here your success lies on how soon you can relocate the keywords of the questions into the paragraphs and how accurately you can use your analytical and logical ability to find out the answers.
> 
> 2. Do read the questions first and then underline the keywords. Never read the paragraph first as far as part 1 is concerned.
> 
> ...


Although different to what I normally do, I think these are good tips.

As for me, I would not read any paragraph before the questions. Wherever possible I go from question to question and read only the relevant parts of the passage.

Maybe this method works for me because I'm a quick reader and If I have missed something I can quickly go through the whole passage. But this saves me lots of time. This method could be helpful for some people I guess.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi IELTS candidates,

I would like to share some of my essays i wrote while preparing for IELTS examination.
I think that they may be useful for you to have knowledge on how to build up your essay at band level 7+.

Here is the one for you,

Nowadays, environmental problems are too big to be managed by individual persons or individual countries. In other words, it is an international problem. To what extend do you agree or disagree?

Countries across the globe have alone tackled manifold problems all throughout the history. However, in recent times, they experience more intricacies to independently address environmental problems such as acid rain, ozone layer depletion, global warming to name but just a few. Here, it is absolutely agreed that these are global issues that should be jointly handled by all nations. This will be proven by meticulously analyzing how ecological hazards occurring in one country destruct the whole world and the insufficient funds held by a country to cope with these concerns fails to achieve pollution-free environment.

First of all, environmental pollution contributed by one country not only affects its atmosphere but also contaminates the prevalent things such as air, water and land of others as well thereby destroying the universe. For instance, enormous discharge of green house gases like carbon-di-oxide, carbon-monoxide and nitrous oxide from the industries located in United States of America caused acid rain fall in Canada in November, 2011. Thus, it is clear that environmental problem in one country produces consequences in other country. Therefore, these issues will no longer be harmful to adjacent countries also in addition to home countries.

Secondly, by and large, many developing countries are running out of money to deal with environmental problems. In fact, their contribution in polluting the environment is negligible when weighed against that of well developed countries. A good case in point is that India has budgeted only 10000 US dollars to diminish the adverse effects of environmental pollution. From this, it is apparent that countries especially, developing ones are not capable of funding the remedies. Hence, well developed countries who are the biggest contributors of environmental issues should also join hands with the countries that suffer from lack of funds.

Following the perusal of detrimental effects of environmental problems that puts all countries in risk and short of allocation of enough funds to troubleshoot the so called ecological concerns, it is proved that they are no longer local or regional issues but global threats to all nations across the universe. It is projected that well developed countries, in association with developing countries will initiate more activities to enhance the environmental conditions.

All the very best to you!

Comments and feedback are requested.

Sathiya


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,
This is my 1st Essay. Experts please provide your feedback for improvement. 


IELTS Writing Example 1

You should spend about 40 minutes on this task.

Write about the following topic:

A growing number of people feel that animals should not be exploited by people and that they should have the same rights as humans, while others argue that humans must employ animals to satisfy their various needs, including uses for food and research. 

Discuss both views and give your opinion.

Give reasons for your answer and include any relevant examples from your own experience or knowledge.

You should write at least 250 words.


Few people argue that animals should not be exploited and they should have same rights as we humans are having for their survival. whereas others support that animals should be used for humans’ needs and survivals. Here, I am going to discuss both the points with relevant examples.

Firstly, Humans are the most important creature in the word. For humans’ existence and better survival, people argue that animals should be used in research for finding cure of dangerous diseases. For instance, horse’s blood is required to develop the medicines to cure snakes’ bite and those medicines are used to save the life of humans and in this case, animals suffering can be compromised.

Secondly, Animals are same like humans and they get pain when they are kept in case, used overly and killed for humans’ pleasures, luxury and show case. For example, animals are killed and their skins are used in production of many cosmetic and luxury products which are completely worthless. In addition, it has been proven that humans can get all required nutrition, what they get from animals’ meat, from vegetables and plants so there is no point of killing animals just for taste. Moreover, if right steps are not taken to save animals then killing of the animals can bring their existence in danger and time will come when they will vanish from the earth forever.

In summary, Animals should be used for research to some extent however, in my opinion; there should be rights for animals as humans to save their existence.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Is there a way I can know when the speaking test will be for 26th October ielts exam? Could it be on ²5th or after 26th . I am travelling during that time and need to plan it accordingly.


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Is there a way I can know when the speaking test will be for 26th October ielts exam? Could it be on ²5th or after 26th . I am travelling during that time and need to plan it accordingly.


It depends on where u are taking it from IDP or british council,
For IDP generally they do it before writing 2-3 days and for british council
they take it either same day or next based on your enrolment for the exam.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

vijay_239939 said:


> It depends on where u are taking it from IDP or british council,
> For IDP generally they do it before writing 2-3 days and for british council
> they take it either same day or next based on your enrolment for the exam.


That helps thank you. Would you know of I register for 26th October through British councilthen when my speaking test would be?


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> That helps thank you. Would you know of I register for 26th October through British councilthen when my speaking test would be?


No Mate it must be on same day or next day but if u would be travelling the best thing is to call them and explain ur situation and get it arranged the same day as writing test!!They can do that for you not a big deal for them.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

vijay_239939 said:


> No Mate it must be on same day or next day but if u would be travelling the best thing is to call them and explain ur situation and get it arranged the same day as writing test!!They can do that for you not a big deal for them.


Both idp and British or just British council


----------



## Cmk2014 (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't think you can book a slot for 26th Oct now as it is difficult to get one. You can check it online on British Council site. Speaking test date can be one day before or after or on the same day of exam, details are mentioned in the hall ticket that you will receive one week before the exam date. You can plan your travel date based on it. All the best.)


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

*Finally Cleared*

I have cleared my IELTS wid the overall 7.5 and Scoring 7 and more in each. my suggestion between IDP and BCL is everyone should go for BCL it was my First attempt in BCL n i cleared it where as i had given 3 attempts but did not clear via IDP.

so finally logged my EOI


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

*congrats!*



pooja.lohkane said:


> I have cleared my IELTS wid the overall 7.5 and Scoring 7 and more in each. my suggestion between IDP and BCL is everyone should go for BCL it was my First attempt in BCL n i cleared it where as i had given 3 attempts but did not clear via IDP.
> 
> so finally logged my EOI


Congrats! and wish you good luck with the rest of the process.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

karanauspr13 said:


> Congrats! and wish you good luck with the rest of the process.


Thanks


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> I have cleared my IELTS wid the overall 7.5 and Scoring 7 and more in each. my suggestion between IDP and BCL is everyone should go for BCL it was my First attempt in BCL n i cleared it where as i had given 3 attempts but did not clear via IDP.
> 
> so finally logged my EOI



I don't understand why so much fuss is made to attempt the exam..be it IDP/ BCL..the only thing tht matters is ur confidence and lil hard-work..i have given my IELTS at IDP n cleared it on my first attempt-L:8 S:7 R:7.5 S:7- 7.5(O)..b4 my exam most ppl told me to go with BCL, but i choose otherwise..having said tht, luck plays a role too(especially for writing and speaking parts)...nyways goodluck wherever anybody gives the exam...


----------



## johnvk (Sep 23, 2013)

Cleared my IELTS on the first attempt folks with very little prep actually since I could not find time due to my job constraints but just took tips from dcielts dot com
Summary of my experience:
- As mentioned by many, the Listening gets tougher as it progresses and you get penalized for that momentary lapses in your attention
- Reading was a bit easy and relaxed as I could complete it exactly in 36 mins
- Writing was bit challenging and since I lacked preparation it clearly showed and I missed scoring 8 in that
- Speaking was comfortable; wasn't as bad as I was dreading in the end so was happy with the way it went about

My scores are L:8 R:9 W:7 S:8 and overall 8. 

Good luck to all the folks sitting for their exam!!


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Need your advise in scoring 8 in each*

I desperately seek you experts advise in scoring 8 in IELTs. My 1st attempt score is very bad and got L=5.5, R=6.5, S=6, W=5.5

In listening, I am loosing concentration during the test. The method I follow is keep eyes on question and listen for answer of that question. So I don’t listen whole conversation and I always look for an answer of a particular question. Sometimes it happens that I could not listen the answer for one question and then I miss next also and then I lose many questions. Experts could you please guide me what strategy need to follow while listening. Any link or detailed explanations would be highly appreciated.

At home, during practice session, I am doing quite good. Always getting more than 30 correctly.

In reading, I am having problem with False or No and NOT GIVEN . I make most of the mistakes for this type of questions. How can I correctly decide which is false and which is NOT GIVEN?

In writing, I am making lots of spelling and grammar (Mostly in article and prepositions) mistakes and my sentence structure is very simple and not using more vocabulary. Here how can I improve? Any links which can help me. I took online essay assessment package and in that, I was getting 6.5 or 7 and evaluator comments were work on grammar, sentence formation and re-read your essay to avoid spelling mistakes. 

Speaking: At home, during practice, I speak & record and then listen, I am able to answer all the points with very less grammar or tense mistake but in exam getting tensed so mind is getting chocked and trying to complete as soon as possible as a result I am not able to give my best.


----------



## johnvk (Sep 23, 2013)

Shiv11 said:


> I desperately seek you experts advise in scoring 8 in IELTs. My 1st attempt score is very bad and got L=5.5, R=6.5, S=6, W=5.5
> 
> In listening, I am loosing concentration during the test. The method I follow is keep eyes on question and listen for answer of that question. So I don’t listen whole conversation and I always look for an answer of a particular question. Sometimes it happens that I could not listen the answer for one question and then I miss next also and then I lose many questions. Experts could you please guide me what strategy need to follow while listening. Any link or detailed explanations would be highly appreciated.


I suggest that you first understand where you are going wrong and then try to correct it. For example you've mentioned that in Listening you are losing your concentration, so try to not to lose focus during the entire Listening section. Even I had similar problem where the first 2 parts of the section used to be pretty good but it used to be really challenging to maintain the same levels of focus for the last 2 parts. So one thing you can definitely do is to take it part by part and then regain your focus after each part. 
I tried the following:
- Look for the answers in the first 2 parts directly through the questions rather than concentrating on the complete conversation since the first 2 parts are relatively simple.
- Then for the last 2 parts there is no shortcut but to focus and try to digest the material spoken as much as possible looking for the connecting parts or related matter to the questions given. 
- As you've written, it is very easy to miss one question and get stuck there, only to miss another 2 more (happened to me as well during the exam), so it is very important to understand that you quickly reassure yourself that the damage is only 1 answer and move on to get the rest into your kitty - coz you have a fair chance of getting the rest all correct. I know that it is very easy to say this but I do understand how it feels when you are taking the exam, nevertheless, this is not impossible. I had missed 3 in listening in the manner you had stated. 
- Another imporatant advice here is to practise, practise and practise (there is no short cut to this; I did not do this enough and I had paid the price); so if you have time in hand, please do practise a lot

There are many sites which you can look upto for getting help and I followed www dot dcielts dot com and nothing else and it worked for me since I thought if I look in multiple places then I might get more confused but certainly this need not be true for others. :nerd: Well, other learned folks can give you more help around this. 
I shall try to address the other parts bit later...


----------



## johnvk (Sep 23, 2013)

Shiv11 said:


> I desperately seek you experts advise in scoring 8 in IELTs. My 1st attempt score is very bad and got L=5.5, R=6.5, S=6, W=5.5
> 
> In reading, I am having problem with False or No and NOT GIVEN . I make most of the mistakes for this type of questions. How can I correctly decide which is false and which is NOT GIVEN?
> 
> ...


Definitely tricky part of the entire Reading section - to choose between false and not given. Some points to bear in mind here
- For these types of questions you need to eliminate either of the choice by reading the related parts in the passage
- Generally it is supposed to be simple and we have to look carefully into the question and also the given forms of the verbs or nouns related to the question in the passage to find the answer
- All depends on the way you read and digest the passage and while reading the passage make sure that you underline or mark the areas which "might contain" cues to the answers and you can then come back later looking for answers right there without wasting more time. 
- Reading is one section which you can score well if you time it properly and check and recheck your answers, so the better way to prepare for this is to have better time keeping, reading and digesting the passage quicker and having more time to address the trickier ones; again I feel that this is one section which is entirely in your control and you should have time to recollect or regain your focus or composure even if the passages are tough provided you manage your time properly. 

For Writing section, there are different areas which you need to concentrate, like:
vocab, spellings, cohesion, content, word limit etc. 
You can definitely improve by keeping it simple and having the necessary components that the examiners look for - like sentence formation, variety, tenses & verb forms, articles and prepositions etc. 
There are many sites which can help you with this. 

Speaking is another section which is quite tricky and definitely requires you to know what you should not do:
- Being silent and unable to start to converse after asked to start speaking; it is fine to either repeat or reformulate the question in your own words to begin with
- Make sure that you answer the question that was asked and have to understand to what length you need to elaborate or extend appropriately
I suggest that you check the material given in the site dcielts dot com under each section and you can get to know more details. 

Wish you all the best for your next attempt!!!


----------



## johnvk (Sep 23, 2013)

Actually you can check this link for more info - there is lot more relevant info in the thread named "IELTS - Prepartion for exam" - the link ending with 213633-ielts-prepartion-exam.html (sorry, I am still not eligible for posting links)


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

Shiv11 said:


> I desperately seek you experts advise in scoring 8 in IELTs. My 1st attempt score is very bad and got L=5.5, R=6.5, S=6, W=5.5
> 
> In listening, I am loosing concentration during the test. The method I follow is keep eyes on question and listen for answer of that question. So I don’t listen whole conversation and I always look for an answer of a particular question. Sometimes it happens that I could not listen the answer for one question and then I miss next also and then I lose many questions. Experts could you please guide me what strategy need to follow while listening. Any link or detailed explanations would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Refer the following website:
ielts-simon.com


----------



## sakai (Feb 7, 2014)

if the score of other parts are relatively high (say all above 8), but writing is 6.5, then i suppose it is worth trying, because i know 2 people in this case successfully increased to 7 by revaluation.


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

go for ryan structure and videos on youtube to increase your writing score.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

johnvk said:


> Cleared my IELTS on the first attempt folks with very little prep actually since I could not find time due to my job constraints but just took tips from dcielts dot com
> Summary of my experience:
> - As mentioned by many, the Listening gets tougher as it progresses and you get penalized for that momentary lapses in your attention
> - Reading was a bit easy and relaxed as I could complete it exactly in 36 mins
> ...


Hi Johnvk,

First of all congrats for you good score bands. I am struggling IELTS to get 7 +Bands. Especially Speaking test , i got 5.5 only, but in the speaking test i didn't observe any of my mistakes and i answered well through out the Exam. Last time appeared through IDP , now i booked in BC for the exam.

1. Can you please share the tips/tricks/correction criteria that very much useful for me.

2. In case of writing also facing some concerns. Pls share any tips for this.

Thanking you in advance for this.

BR///
Naga R Reddy.


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

Dear friends,

I got my IELTS results today. L8.5, R7.0, W7.5, S7.0. Overall 7.5.

It was my first attempt and I spend a lot of effort on improving my listening skills as I was afraid of losing focus and missing out on questions. I took ielts-simon.com tips and exercises from various cambridge listening tests.

I did very little or no time for preparing on my speaking and writing tests, as I thought I can handle it. But it was a mistake. My speaking test was more challenging as I struggled to think on the feet. 

Key for clearing the exam in my view is lot of sample tests and lot of youtube videos and movies. 

Good luck for all those who are preparing.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Pooja,
> 
> Your overall score is great...just some preparation on the writing part is required.
> Have you given IELTS through IDP ?
> ...


Hi
I am new here and trying to block my IELTS exam.
Do you wish me to go for IDP (or) BCL to get more band ? 

I am really surprised to hear that IDP is tougher and BCL is manageable. But IELTS org apply same standards everywhere


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> I am new here and trying to block my IELTS exam.
> Do you wish me to go for IDP (or) BCL to get more band ?
> 
> I am really surprised to hear that IDP is tougher and BCL is manageable. But IELTS org apply same standards everywhere


actually both are of the same standard. There is not much difference. I felt BC is more professional in the way they organize the exam than IDP but otherwise the standard is the same. Go for anything. Should be fine


----------



## User22 (May 5, 2014)

smady41 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I got my IELTS results today. L8.5, R7.0, W7.5, S7.0. Overall 7.5.
> 
> ...


Congrats smady, 

Actually I need to appear for ielts in July but already appeared twice and unable to achieve 7 in each module. Can you please share your experience how you prepared for Ielts. Even I am sharing my essay if you can give some tips on it. Thanks. 
-------------------------------------------------------------
Topic : As Computer are being used more and more in education, there will be soon no role for teachers in the Classrooms. 
------------------------------------------------

As we all know that science and technology have an immense effect on education system. Now a days computers are used more and more in education, it seems that there will be no role of teachers in the classroom.

However, pupils are very busy now a days, they are engaged into several activities apart from there routine studies. So, to save time they choose online education and on the same part they can search N number of knowledge through internet. As students want freedom, so this way of study provides them a relaxing and lexical source. But in online education they dont have the option for group studies, discussions and also they are not able to get personal attention of the faculties. 

Although computers provide a variety of knowledge enhancing things but on the same part to get a proper guidance from a teacher who has years of experience we need to attend classroom education. We can get practical knowledge and place for discussion with variety of students in a class. Believe me getting practical knowledge has more positive and permanent impact on mind instead of theoretical. Teachers have different ways of explanation, even they can give personal attention on every student. 

In my opinion classroom studies are more powerful then online education. No doubt computer education gives us many options to know about the course, but still without any real and true fact it becomes very difficult to understand the concept. Therefore it is very necessary to understand the importance of teachers in classroom.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

I am also in the same boat, already tried twice and did not get my dream score. This time I want to take some gap in order to prepare well , so I booked my exam on July 19 2014. Already I tried Cambridge materials , could any point out or refer any other materials .

Thanks in advance.
Sivaraj


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

siva19 said:


> I am also in the same boat, already tried twice and did not get my dream score. This time I want to take some gap in order to prepare well , so I booked my exam on July 19 2014. Already I tried Cambridge materials , could any point out or refer any other materials .
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Sivaraj


Hi Sivaraj,

Writing is the most difficult and the first time I wrote the exam, I received R:9, L:8.5, S:8, W:6.5.

Then I realized what was my mistake. I thought that we cannot write more than the required words in question paper. To achieve that goal, I counted the number of words several times and that diminished the quality of my writing as I was only focusing on the number of words rather than writing. I read the instructions on a practice test and found out that the requirement is the minimum standard. There is no maximum limit on the number of words.

The second time, I started with task 2 and wrote a very lengthy essay. I had to request supplementary answer sheets as well. I only focused on my writing and monitored the time allocated for that task and received 8 in writing. 

The website where I practiced the tests is:

IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Home

They have very good practice tests. 

Good luck for your exam.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Fais


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

*Plz Check my work..*

Could someone be kind enough to check my work please.... I desperatelly need feedback...last ielts i got 5.5  help... I am targeting 7...

Q: Write a letter to english speaking friend. In your letter, explain 
why you have moved.
Describe the new house,
invite your friend to come and visit.

Dear Mat,

Hope you and your wife, Lily are doing good. Sorry that i haven't route you since long time. There is a good news which i like to share with you. 

I have got promoted to General Manager from Operations manager at my work. It's brilliant isn't it? The best part is, my company has given me a fantastic place to live near Sydney and I have moved here last week itself. 

It's a flat on 24th floor!Ya on 24th floor. It's two bedroom apartment, with a living room, kitchen and of course attached bathrooms. The treasure of this house is its balconies, one faces the sea and other gives a amazing mountain view. All the rooms have lot of sunlight specially the living room. And guess what? it got a small bar in living room with high quality music system installed. 

Mate, me and Rose will be delighted if you guys visit us over this weekend. We both are very excited to give you guys the best hospitality and to show around the places. Please confirm so that i can make travel arrangements for you guys. 

See you soon. 

Sam


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

User22 said:


> Congrats smady,
> 
> Actually I need to appear for ielts in July but already appeared twice and unable to achieve 7 in each module. Can you please share your experience how you prepared for Ielts. Even I am sharing my essay if you can give some tips on it. Thanks.
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I have added my comments or corrections in the paragraph above itself.

In my view, proper usage of grammar and vocabulary is your main challenge. Please work on it by reading through lot of online materials/articles. 

Simply go to news.google.com and read up on various news articles as a way to improve your vocabulary and usage.

Also, ielts-simon provides proof reading services for a fee. find it out.

Good luck


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

<rant>Many of the teachers, especially from a tier2/3 city are lousy. By using methods like online education and 'guides'(golden guide etc.) students still have a fighting chance to compete against those from DPS/Modern School.</rant>.

The above rant will make more sense to Indians! Also if you have difficulty separating THERE from THIER (or then/than)\ ) then please don't expect a 7. Maybe a se7en!. You should be looking at alternate ways to drive your total score up.


----------



## fatdh (May 25, 2013)

Hi!

I read all 6 pages, but didn't find the reply from the topic starter whether he succeeded with the re-marking. Also, there was another person who was going to re-mark the test, how was that?

I'm asking that because I'm also thinking about the reevaluation, I got R:9 L:8.5 W:6.5 and S:7... In two weeks, I'm going to retake the test again, but sh1t happens, so I need a backup 

Thanks!


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi all IELTS aspirants,
> 
> I would like to recommend you a book dedicatedly for scoring 8+ bands in writing. It is "IELTS writing made easy_400 essays, 50 graphs and 30 letters".
> 
> ...


Hi sathiyasaleen,
I will be giving IELTS on 3rd November. I need band 8 to reach the requisite points for Aus immigration. I am constantly scoring 7 band in writing in practise tests. It will be great if you can advice me on how I can improve my band in writing and speaking. Thnaks in advance.

Nishish


----------

